# Serie A Italia 17-18 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2009)

17 Oct 17:00 Juventus v Fiorentina  1.72 3.40 5.25   
17 Oct 19:45 Genoa v Inter Milan  3.25 3.20 2.25   
18 Oct 14:00 Catania v Cagliari  2.40 3.10 3.10   
18 Oct 14:00 Chievo v Bari  2.00 3.10 4.10  
18 Oct 14:00 Lazio v Sampdoria  2.40 3.10 3.10   
18 Oct 14:00 Livorno v Palermo  3.10 3.10 2.40  
18 Oct 14:00 Napoli v Bologna  1.55 3.75 6.50   
18 Oct 14:00 Parma v Siena  1.95 3.20 4.20   
18 Oct 14:00 Udinese v Atalanta  1.66 3.50 5.50 
18 Oct 19:45 AC Milan v Roma  2.10 3.30 3.50


----------



## BgFutbol (Oct 17, 2009)

Juventus - Fiorentina
The 3rd and 4th team at the italian league meet this Saturday. Juventus started strong the season, 4 wins of 4 matches, then there was a little drop down in their forum. Now at Stadio Olimpico Fiorentina will try to continue the bad luck of Juve. The team is in good form. Surely Fiorentina won't find it easy at the home stadium of Juventus. Bologna managed to sneak a point of Juve with 90th minute goal, now Juventus will be motivated to earn 3 points. Diego will return for Juventus. The brasilian stated that he is ready to play, recovered from the injury. Fiorentina are one of the good opponents for Juve, Fiorentina has only 1 win out of 17 matches in the last years. Will they break that bad habbit? 
I certainly hope not, as I am placing a bet on Juve


----------

